# When to start showing how/what??? HELP :)



## ladybugracer (Sep 12, 2007)

*Input*

Any one???? Just need info!!


----------



## AKPaintLover (May 26, 2007)

Right now, I believe that the only classes that you could really show him is would be halter. For that you only really need a good show outfit for yourself, and a nice halter for him. You would also need to learn the quartering system. I think you might also be able to show him in showmanship, which usually involves a pattern and sometimes demonstration of some other skills. 

If he is a registered paint, you could show him in APHA shows, otherwise, you could enter some open shows in your area. 

Probably entering a few halter classes would be a good way to find out if he is show quality or not (based on what you hear from various judges). 

When he is 2 or so, you could enter "in hand" trail classes, where you lead him through similar obstacles done in a regular trail class (bridges, trot poles, back throughs, etc.)

When he is 3, you might enter him in some light walk/jog classes

When he is 4 and 5, you can show him as a junior horse in whatever classes (english/western) that interest you. 

Point is, if you are really interested in showing, you have plenty of time to build your wardrobe, tack supply, and knowledge, and skills for the occasion. 

I was in a simliar situation with my stallion when I got him at two and decided to start showing...I had to remember/learn a lot about showing...he is five now, and it has been pretty fun though 

I would just add one caution: if you do not geld your boy, it is likely that your training and showing will be much more difficult. Having a stallion ads a whole new dimension to the training and showing worlds. You never get to really relax when you are just hanging out at the show, because even if your stallion is behaving (after spending much, much time to teach him to behave in public), you have to be on the look out for less experienced riders who come too close or get out of control - it is your responsibility to keep your stallion away from others and from injuring others rather than expecting them to do so. Choosing to have a stallion, means you choose to take on the added responsibility of handling one - other people may not know how and may not know the potential dangers of getting too close with their horses (especially if you have a well behaved stallion - people may not realize he is a stallion)....That was my soap box (how I feel about it). 

Good luck


----------



## horsey_gal_18 (Oct 26, 2007)

Yes from what I can tell.. your colt looks nice indeed. Once he grows up and fills out he should look gd. I agree with PaintLover that you should start with Halter classes... Here in Australia you can do Led classes which is basically like a halter class. The judges mark the horse on its conformation and genreal appearence as well as how well its built for the class. Then the judge lines you up and gives you a "workout" or "course" and once your finished you halt the judge closely inspects your horse and judges its temperament.
Hope this helps
Good luck


----------



## ladybugracer (Sep 12, 2007)

*Thanks*

Thanks Girls!!!

PaintLover what is the quartering system?? I will start showing him next year....I might just take him to a couple of the local shows this year just to watch and to get him use to the jive of things. We need to get all his baby hair off of him!!  He is a little fuzz ball right now!! Thanks again!! [/quote]


----------



## AKPaintLover (May 26, 2007)

When you are in a halter or showmanship class, the horse is considered to be in cut into four quarters (right in front of the shoulders, left front, right hind, left hind). As the handler, you stand at a 45 degree angle facing your horse's shoulder and move from one from quarter to the other depending on where the judge is looking at your horse. You always want to be in the quarter adjacent to the judges posistion. I am unclear on the exact details since is has been a while since I have done one of these classes,and usually just refresh my knowledge right before hand (like cramming for a test  ), but it is really fairly simple. A lot of books and google have it in more detail. Good luck - it should be fun.


----------



## PromoteMyHorse (Nov 8, 2007)

Your little guy is very cute! Good Luck showing. I really enjoy it. I show the AQHA curcuits. PaintLover laid out some good pointers for you.


----------



## GottaRide (Dec 10, 2007)

Everyone has given you some good advice to start working on with your horse. Another thing I would suggest is to become involved in your local horse clubs. There is a Paint club in every state. You can go to www.apha.com to find out the contact info for your state. There are also horse clubs that put on open shows in many areas. Winter is a great time to start going to the meetings. Meet new horsey people, ask lots of questions, volunteer to help at a show. You'll be surprised how much you learn & who you meet!


----------



## huntergrl (Nov 26, 2007)

I don't know much about halter classes but he is beautiful!


----------



## xoLivxo (Dec 27, 2007)

i do english hunters and junior equtaion and i dont know about gamming. but i can already tell you the only youll be able to do is halter for the older ones. if they cant be riden dont bother getting them broken in just for a show. take time in preparing them. trust me it will pay off!!

:wink: have fun at the shows, relax, and good luck!


----------

